# Want to say hi!



## Söderkissarna (May 25, 2006)

My name is Emma and I´m new here. 

I live in Stockholm (Sweden) and English is not my mother tongue, so please try to forgive my language errors :wink:. I found this forum through a Swedish cat forum that looks almost the same (so I feel comfortable already ). 

I live in an apartament with my fiancé and our 3 cats. And of course they are the best and sweetest cats in the world :wink: . Maja and Moses (he is on my avatar) had their second birthday on March 7 this year, and Zingo will be 2 years in June. 

Hopefully, I will be able to show you some pictures later!


----------



## Ulrikan (May 26, 2006)

Well hello


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome Emma!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Another friend from Sweden! Welcome Emma.  I'm looking forward to seeing pictures of your cats!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, please do post some pictures of your cats!


----------



## BastFille (Aug 13, 2005)

Welcome.

And in case you didn't pick up on it, we here at the Cat Forum are pic-a-holics. ^.^


----------



## tessan (May 25, 2006)

Hi Emma.


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome to the forum :kittyturn


----------



## Söderkissarna (May 25, 2006)

Thank you!

I will post some pictures very soon .


----------



## Söderkissarna (May 25, 2006)

I have posted some pictures in "Meet My Kitty" now, I hope you will enjoy!


----------



## Orebrocat (May 26, 2006)

Hi Emma!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice to have you here Emma


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

Welcome to our family Emma...


----------



## Nova (May 26, 2006)

Hello Emma! Regards from Norway


----------

